# Bitework for sports dogs vs working dogs



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi guys,

When raising a puppy for bite work with the aim of either competing in a sport or going the PSD, MWD, PPD, security dog, etc, how do you know when to start changing the training specificly for that sort of work with regards to bitework in particular and what is the fundemental differences in your training i.e. what do you do differently to ensure that you get the result you want and how do you go about training it...

I have trained a few dogs for 'real' work or live biting in various instances but would like to know the views of others that have alot more experience with this, esp when it comes to puppy development and socializing of pups for PSD work?? I am always keen to learn and any advice is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Jehane Michael Le Grange said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When raising a puppy for bite work with the aim of either competing in a sport or going the PSD, MWD, PPD, security dog, etc, how do you know when to start changing the training specificly for that sort of work with regards to bitework in particular and what is the fundemental differences in your training i.e. what do you do differently to ensure that you get the result you want and how do you go about training it...
> 
> I have trained a few dogs for 'real' work or live biting in various instances but would like to know the views of others that have alot more experience with this, esp when it comes to puppy development and socializing of pups for PSD work?? I am always keen to learn and any advice is greatly appreciated...


Start w/ the right genetics and good evaluation of dog's character. If those two are correct you can add the rest (specific training) later.


----------



## Jehane Michael Le Grange (Feb 24, 2009)

I agree on the genetic part of things, the dog has to show the correct character but what do you do different in dogs you raise for Police K-9 as opposed to dogs you raise for a protection dog sprot and when do you implement it along the dogs development. 

I have had experience in successfully doing this but I do enjoy hearing others ideas and advice on this matter.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Jehane Michael Le Grange said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> When raising a puppy for bite work with the aim of either competing in a sport or going the PSD, MWD, PPD, security dog, etc, how do you know when to start changing the training specificly for that sort of work with regards to bitework in particular and what is the fundemental differences in your training i.e. what do you do differently to ensure that you get the result you want and how do you go about training it...
> 
> I have trained a few dogs for 'real' work or live biting in various instances but would like to know the views of others that have alot more experience with this, esp when it comes to puppy development and socializing of pups for PSD work?? I am always keen to learn and any advice is greatly appreciated...


 _You _don't know; the dog will let you know when it's ready. You can't put the dog in a box and decide that you're going to start training for a particular venue at a certain age. We've all heard it: it depends on the particular dog. The absolute biggest mistake I see in bite work, hands down, is rushing the dog into something it's not ready for, whether it's sport or PSD. I've had them have very nice prey and could work in it all day, but couldn't handle much pressure (defense) until they were almost 2. When you rush it, you end up with piss poor foundations in everything (grip, how it handles pressure,etc.). When speaking specifically about puppies, I, personally, don't focus on anything but drive building, grip building, and exposing them to everything I can think of for the first 10 months or so. My personal dogs don't get pressure on them from a helper until they're around 14 months, and ONLY if they have shown they can handle a little. The bitework fundamentals are the same regardless of what you're going into. Just don't rush it. Let the dog dictate when it's ready.


----------

